# Vietnam War Draftdodger Meets His Natural End



## TCBF (21 Jul 2009)

http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/abc/home/contentposting.aspx?isfa=1&feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V3&showbyline=True&date=true&newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20090720%2ffugitive_shot_090720

- Joseph Henry Burgess, an American Draft Dodger who became a Canadian murderer, died in a gun battle with LEOs in Sandoval County, New Mexico.

- Unfortunately, a good man, Sgt Joe Harris, also died.  My condolences to the relatives and friends of Sgt Harris.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jul 2009)

Maybe even "ironic", given his opposition to the use of force in Vietnam.


----------



## GAP (21 Jul 2009)

Just scrape the scum off your shoes and move on.....just cleaning up the landscape.


----------



## Shec (21 Jul 2009)

Who called this turd a "Canadian" ?


----------



## TCBF (21 Jul 2009)

Shec said:
			
		

> Who called this turd a "Canadian" ?



- One would have to assume that, being a draft dodger, our Immigration folks game him a much higher priority than a mere brain surgeon or molecular biologist.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Jul 2009)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - One would have to assume that, being a draft dodger, our Immigration folks game him a much higher priority than a mere brain surgeon or molecular biologist.


I see you have not lost your wit nor sense of humor!!


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jul 2009)

Perhaps they said "Canadian murderer" in the fact that he murdered Canadians.

A$$hole


----------



## forcerecon85 (21 Jul 2009)

Good riddance to bad rubbish. The funny thing is that roughly 20,000 draft dodgers came up here to avoid the war while an estimated 40,000 Canadians crossed into the US to fight in Vietnam.


----------



## GAP (21 Jul 2009)

forcerecon85 said:
			
		

> Good riddance to bad rubbish. The funny thing is that roughly 20,000 draft dodgers came up here to avoid the war while an estimated 40,000 Canadians crossed into the US to fight in Vietnam.



Actually I think the official numbers on the Canadians were somewhere around 30,000, but who's counting  .....a large chunk of those were Canadians attending Colleges in the US (here I am weak on the rules), but apparently it made them eligible for the draft


----------



## Roy Harding (21 Jul 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> Actually I think the official numbers on the Canadians were somewhere around 30,000, but who's counting  .....a large chunk of those were Canadians attending Colleges in the US (here I am weak on the rules), but apparently it made them eligible for the draft



A very good friend of mine (my Best Man, as a matter of fact) is a Canadian - born in Thunder Bay.  When he was a kid his Mom moved the family to Idaho.  He was drafted (and he wasn't attending college at the time), and he served - two tours.  Actually the circumstances surrounding his volunteering for a second tour are rather humourous - but not apropos to this thread.

Many Canadians served - some were drafted (for whatever reason), some volunteered.

Whatever - the fella' who is the main focus of the news story was apparently a "disrespecter of the law" for all of his life.  Good riddance to him - it's extremely unfortunate that he took a police officer down with him.


----------



## VIChris (21 Jul 2009)

While all draft dodgers seem to share cowardice, looks like they weren't all pacifists. 

Goodbye a-hole, and don't let the door hit you on the way out.

RIP to the police officer from NM, and condolences to his family.


----------



## basrah (4 Aug 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> While all draft dodgers seem to share cowardice, looks like they weren't all pacifists.



Just because one doest want to go to war doesnt make him a coward. I am a strong believer in the fact that in a war such as Vietnam the draft is a very bad idea.

Glad to hear this guy is dead though... too bad it didnt happen some time ago.


----------



## GAP (4 Aug 2009)

basrah said:
			
		

> Just because one doest want to go to war doesnt make him a coward. I am a strong believer in the fact that in a war such as Vietnam the draft is a very bad idea.
> 
> Glad to hear this guy is dead though... too bad it didnt happen some time ago.



He had the option of being a conscientious objector, so don't tell me it wasn't       cowardance.....


----------



## basrah (4 Aug 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> He had the option of being a conscientious objector, so don't tell me it wasn't       cowardance.....



Cowardance? Is that like something cowards do when they drink some beers and head out to the cowardclub?


----------



## Roy Harding (4 Aug 2009)

basrah said:
			
		

> Cowardance? Is that like something cowards do when they drink some beers and head out to the cowardclub?



Yes.

It's also something that people who don't have the foggiest idea of what they're talking about do when they post in internet forums regarding subjects they are not familiar with.

Anonymity is great - ain't it?


----------



## basrah (4 Aug 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> It's also something that people who don't have the foggiest idea of what they're talking about do when they post in internet forums regarding subjects they are not familiar with.
> 
> Anonymity is great - ain't it?



You are correct, I dont really know much about cowardice. Feel free to PM me if you would like to continue your internet tough guy act.


----------



## Roy Harding (4 Aug 2009)

I've never been a "tough guy" - and I've never "acted" otherwise.

Your anonymity continues to allow you to do both.

Don't waste my time "calling me out", you little piece of excrement  - via PM or otherwise.


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2009)

More info on the P.O.S.
http://www.amw.com/fugitives/video_photos.cfm?id=30993


----------



## basrah (4 Aug 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I've never been a "tough guy" - and I've never "acted" otherwise.
> 
> Your anonymity continues to allow you to do both.
> 
> Don't waste my time "calling me out", you little piece of excrement  - via PM or otherwise.



So this is the kind of directing staff this site has? I make a simple joke based on a spelling error and you lose it. I guess when you average 182 posts a day the internet can be pretty serious business! 

As for the name calling, thats some nice internet tough guy there again! 

As for knowing about the topic, I am guessing you have never met this guy, and I know I havent, so we both know zero about the case, or his motives for dodging the war. Could be cowardice, could be a number of factors, but since he is dead there is a good chance we will never know.


----------



## Roy Harding (4 Aug 2009)

basrah said:
			
		

> So this is the kind of directing staff this site has? I make a simple joke based on a spelling error and you lose it. I guess when you average 182 posts a day the internet can be pretty serious business!
> 
> As for the name calling, thats some nice internet tough guy there again!
> 
> As for knowing about the topic, I am guessing you have never met this guy, and I know I havent, so we both know zero about the case, or his motives for dodging the war. Could be cowardice, could be a number of factors, but since he is dead there is a good chance we will never know.



Your PM has been replied to.

Let's leave this crap off the board.


----------



## Kilo_302 (7 Aug 2009)

I think it's unfortunate that the heading for this discussion is "Draftdodger Meets His Natural End." Certainly the vast majority of draft dodgers are not as undesirable as this character. The heading should be more like "Murderer/Robber Meets His Natural End." Disagreeing with someone's politics is one thing. Suggesting that a violent death is the natural outcome of their personal choices is another.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (7 Aug 2009)

basrah said:
			
		

> Just because one doest want to go to war doesnt make him a coward. I am a strong believer in the fact that in a war such as Vietnam the draft is a very bad idea.
> 
> Glad to hear this guy is dead though... too bad it didnt happen some time ago.



Didnt want to go and kill people WITH guns.Stayed home from the war and killed defenceless people camping and a LEO.

Fing coward.Period.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Aug 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Didnt want to go and kill people WITH guns.Stayed home from the war and killed defenceless people camping and a LEO.
> 
> Fing coward.Period.


I concur with this assessment.


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Aug 2009)

Another crim gets his just reward.

The world is less a scum sucker.


OWDU


----------



## Long in the tooth (11 Aug 2009)

The number of Canadians who served in the US forces for Viet Nam is actually about 60,000.  Many painters of the Viet Nam memorial acknowledge this, as with the sea of American flags there's usually a few Maple Leafs.  A very touching thought.

To imagine some magnitude of the 60,000, consider that it's almost the same as our deaths in the Great War.  Now take a look at your area cenotaphs - that's about the same number of Viet Nam vets that came from your area.


----------



## templeton peck (18 Aug 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> I've never been a "tough guy" - and I've never "acted" otherwise.
> 
> Your anonymity continues to allow you to do both.
> 
> Don't waste my time "calling me out", you little piece of excrement  - via PM or otherwise.



Lesser people have been banned for far less! Ahhh, those good ol' double standards!


----------

